
No prison for first defendant in college admissions bribery scandal - fmihaila
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/06/12/no-prison-first-defendant-bribery-scandal-college/1429812001/
======
rasz
"Everyone but Mr. Vandemoer gained something," Fisher said of the 50 overall
defendants in the college admissions case that also include famous actresses
Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin. "He got nothing. He gave every single dime
to sailing, to Stanford. He could have pocketed that. He didn't."

Because Stanford really needed that bribe money, Stanford
University/Endowment: 26.5 billion USD

